# Please rate my website



## Itchy (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi, If you have a few minutes to spare please visit my website and let me have your comments. 

The site is at

http://www.portraits-by-christopher.co.uk

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 29, 2006)

For a 'rating' I would say 35-40%. 

I don't like the cramped central-frame design of the interface.

The pictures are inconsistently sized, post-produced.

Several of them don't seem to be 'portraits'..more like press-photos.

..Having three shots of the handsome blonde-guy when one would do fine.

Pink is a sucky color to showcase the folio.

There are some very nice pictures here but I feel the presentation looks
a bit cheapnis. (I think 16 out of 25 sample pictures are decent examples
but a different approach would sell your services better).

I would drop the baby pictures and the pregnant woman and present the PR-type shots and the portrait/study pictures...simplify and make it more dynamic.

Success with the website!:thumbup:


----------



## Itchy (Apr 30, 2006)

Many thanks for your comments. I have been too close to my own work in such spendid isolation. It is really helpful. I will go away and think on..


----------

